# Shows not loading on bolt box and bolt vox mini



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

When I select a show from my shows it takes like 5 min to load up the screen where the seasons episodes are displayed. Everything else works fine. Streaming apps, live tv, show playback is all fine but when loading up the play screen it takes 5-10 min to load. Sometimes it doesn’t load at all. All the other screens load fine. I tried resetting. This is after 3 months of working with my cable company and an fcc complaint to get the cable card/TA to work. Everything worked great for a month. Frustrating. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

02146BoltVOX said:


> When I select a show from my shows it takes like 5 min to load up the screen where the seasons episodes are displayed.


Sorry no one has replied yet but sounds like a really odd problem if streaming and all else is working well. First suspicion would be the unit having issues pulling any new images/show information from the Internet when you select the show (TiVo uses Akamai for CDN) but you indicated streaming was working well so Internet access would appear to be OK.

Scott


----------



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> Sorry no one has replied yet but sounds like a really odd problem if streaming and all else is working well. First suspicion would be the unit having issues pulling any new images/show information from the Internet when you select the show (TiVo uses Akamai for CDN) but you indicated streaming was working well so Internet access would appear to be OK.
> 
> Scott


It resolved itself after a few days. Was really odd considering everything else worked fine.


----------



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for your help


----------



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

I did delete a lot of my shows from the iPhone app to see if that would help fix it. I’m not sure if it did or not.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

02146BoltVOX said:


> I did delete a lot of my shows from the iPhone app to see if that would help fix it. I'm not sure if it did or not.


I wouldn't have expected that to have any effect. We generally tend to run almost full with a backlog of shows and movies to watch.

Scott


----------



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

02146BoltVOX said:


> When I select a show from my shows it takes like 5 min to load up the screen where the seasons episodes are displayed. Everything else works fine. Streaming apps, live tv, show playback is all fine but when loading up the play screen it takes 5-10 min to load. Sometimes it doesn't load at all. All the other screens load fine. I tried resetting. This is after 3 months of working with my cable company and an fcc complaint to get the cable card/TA to work. Everything worked great for a month. Frustrating. Any help is appreciated.


The problem has returned! Not sure why. I noticed it after I changed the amount of shows a onepass keeps from 25 to 10. I'm not sure if that did anything. Probably just coincidence. Also the shows suggestions do appear on my mini Vox. Although they appear to work fine on the stand alone. Tried resetting all TiVo and network devices with no luck.


----------



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

02146BoltVOX said:


> The problem has returned! Not sure why. I noticed it after I changed the amount of shows a onepass keeps from 25 to 10. I'm not sure if that did anything. Probably just coincidence. Also the shows suggestions do appear on my mini Vox. Although they appear to work fine on the stand alone.





02146BoltVOX said:


> The problem has returned! Not sure why. I noticed it after I changed the amount of shows a onepass keeps from 25 to 10. I'm not sure if that did anything. Probably just coincidence. Also the shows suggestions do appear on my mini Vox. Although they appear to work fine on the stand alone. Tried resetting all TiVo and network devices with no luck.


Nothing to see here.. the problem seems to have resolved itself after a day.


----------



## js90 (Nov 23, 2018)

This happened to us Monday night (same night as yours). We could not view any of our recorded shows. We tried 3 different shows. We gave up. It cleared itself on Tuesday.


----------



## 02146BoltVOX (Dec 12, 2018)

js90 said:


> This happened to us Monday night (same night as yours). We could not view any of our recorded shows. We tried 3 different shows. We gave up. It cleared itself on Tuesday.


Thanks for posting. I feel less annoyed now.


----------

